# RIP Nenya 2/16/2009



## mydaddysjag (Feb 21, 2007)

Monday morning I woke up, and went to let Nenya out of her crate, to take her outside to potty, then have breakfast. When I got to her crate, I was mortified, there lay my beautiful girl, lifeless. It is such a shock, Nenya would have been 8 years old this summer, and other than having Pannus, she was in great health. Sunday night we had a light snow, and I took Nenya out to romp in the yard. She loved the snow, and its been so cold, muddy, and nasty outside that she hadn't really been out for a good romp. I figured that since the ground was frozen, but not icy, it was a perfect opportunity. It had been atleast an hour since she ate, and she had already gone potty, so I thought we were in the clear, and I admit, she did romp around quite a bit, burning off all her extra energy, and really enjoyed herself. We came in the house and hung out, and around 12:30 I put her in her kennel for the night. Shes not the kind of dog that got into stuff, but always better safe than sorry, or so I thought. 
When I found Nenya in the morning she looked like she just layed down and passed, but her stomach was inflamed about twice the size it should have been, and there was slobber around her crate. I didn't have a necropsy (?) done, because I just wanted to bury her and let her be at peice, but I do feel that she probably died of bloat. I feel quite guilty, because I heard her upstairs moving around in her crate, but I figured she was just re positioning. 
So in memory of my beautiful girl, I miss you so much, and I'm sorry that I let you down.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sympathy to you in your sudden loss. I lost my boy Stomper 15 yrs ago to this before I ever heard of it. Hits fast and without warning. The picture you posted is so sweet! Run free, Nenya.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry losing a loved one is hard.
She will always be with you 
May she run and romp in the snow always


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I lost my GSD, Frank, the same way. He passed on January 17, 2007. I still feel it very deeply. I am so sorry to hear of your sweet girl's passing. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this terrible time. Please know that you did nothing wrong. Sometimes, no matter how much we try to prevent it, they still die from bloat. She was very lucky to have had such a great Mom! RIP, Nenya.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that Nenya is gone. Hugs to you.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







I am so sorry for your loss. She was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss...this is one of my biggest fears.

RIP Nenya


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a horrible shock for you. I'm so very sorry about your sweet Nenya. May she rest in peace.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my boy Baron 24 years ago on Jan 17th, same exact way. It still hurts.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I am so sorry. Bloat just happens. It doesn't have anything to do with excercise and eating although people still want to believe that. I think we just want to believe there is something we can do to prevent it. It catches us by surprise and it is so nasty. 

Remember that she enjoyed the day before she died with one of her favorite activities. She knew how important she was to you and she knew how good she had it.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss. It always is a shock and it just hurts so darn bad. That picture tells us how much you loved Nenya. You would have never done any thing to hurt her. Bloat sucks, you can take all the precautions in the world and it can still happen.

RIP sweet Nenya.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm so sad for you and Nenya. Sometimes these things just happen. I agree with Middle's last paragragh - Nenya did enjoy herself and she definitely was loved.

RIP Nenya


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Nenya looks very happy in your photo and Im sure she knows she was loved.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Nenya. I'm so very sorry for her sudden loss. Bloat is a big fear of mine as well.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry, don't be too hard on yourself, how could you have known? Let her rest and comfort yourself with sweet memories of good times. She enjoyed her romp, remember that.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 21, 2007)

It's still so hard to believe she's gone. I cry daily, and even my hubby said he doesn't know what to do or say to make me feel better. Our new show horse is going to be home in a few days, and I cant even muster up being excited about it. We have been making arrangements to purchase this guy and get him home since around Christmas, and I should be excited, but I'm just not as thrilled as I would have been. Normally Nenya accompanied me when we went to horse shows, and now it's just going to be me and the horses. Hubby is pretty persistent that we're not getting another canine companion until we OWN our own home, which will probably be a quite a few years. He didn't grow up with house pets, his family had a few outside hunting dogs, but they were just that to them, hunting dogs, not pets.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Nenya
I am so sorry for your loss. Please know that she knew she was loved and that she had the best time with you in the yard the day before.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the sad loss of your beautiful girl. Bloat is such a terrible problem.








Rest in peace Nenya!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My sincere sympathies, please don't be too hard on yourself. Nenya was loved and adored by you. RIP sweet angel.


----------



## Melodie A (Aug 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

My dog Rocky was very restless the evening he bloated also, except since he had bad hips & had two good play sessions that day, I just figured he was sore.

I feel so guilty because he kept waking us up all night to go outside, he must have felt better out there. It wasn't until about 4 am I heard this terrible moaning & ran down & there were piles of what looked like beaten egg whites, that's the best way to describe it, very foamy, that he had been vomiting. 

Years before that my neighbor's basset hound died during bloat surgery. I really read up on it and always thought I was being so careful, but Rocky was in the high percentage, male, over ten, GSD, so the odds were against him.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 21, 2007)

It's been 6 months and I still miss Nenya terribly. I sometimes find her toys around the house and break down and cry. I visited the local SPCA last week to take a feral cat I rescued to a spay/neuter clinic, and fell in love with a dog that had tagged as vicious. I ended up going back three days later and adopting her. She's not a GSD, nowhere near even in size, shes a 20lb Brindle Boston Terrier, but she has a huge heart, and can really put a smile on my face when I'm down. As far as vicious, there's not a mean bone in her body, she was just terrified in her cage at the shelter. I just wish I didn't always compare her to my Nenya in both good and bad ways.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Kudos to you for adopting another dog. As this little one weaves her way into your heart, you will probably find yourself comparing to your beloved Nenya a little less each day.

I am sure that Nenya is smiling down from the Rainbow Bridge knowing that you have brought another doggie friend into your life. 

All the best!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, but glad that you were able to save a life and go forward with lots of fond memories of the past.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm thrilled you did it!

Life is too short to hold back on love!!

God blessings!

Tanya


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the important thing is that your new little companion puts a smile on your face. some day another german shepherd dog will come into your life (because once you've had one there is nothing else quite like one), but right now it's good that there's a little bit of joy to replace some of the sorrow. love always wins over pain. take good care.


----------

